# Marx New Haven 2002



## deathrisesagain (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a Marx New Haven 2002, it's about 47 years old, give or take a few years. I was wondering how much it is worth now a days, though i am not looking to sell or anything, just want to know. I'd like to know as much about it as possible, i do however know a few things about it, but not much.

Thank you

Death


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Can you post a pict? I can't tell you how much it's worth, but I'm sure the folks here who can will need to see it, and I'm just a big New Have RR fan.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's a current ebay listing ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marx-HO-F7-...907030?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item45ff6a6856

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

deathrisesagain said:


> I have a Marx New Haven 2002, it's about 47 years old, give or take a few years. I was wondering how much it is worth now a days, though i am not looking to sell or anything, just want to know. I'd like to know as much about it as possible, i do however know a few things about it, but not much.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Death



What are we asking about HO or O?

TJ's link is for an HO.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ohh ...

Sorry, I didn't realize that ... my bad. 

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ohh ...
> 
> Sorry, I didn't realize that ... my bad.
> 
> TJ


He should have stated HO or O.
It makes answering him a lot easier.

Pictures help too placing a value, to see the condition it is in.







Do you have the B unit with it?
See the picture, the one on the bottom is called the A unit and the other is a B unit, most of the time the B unit does not have an engine in it.

Is that all you got or do you have a whole train and track too?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> He should have stated HO or O.
> It makes answering him a lot easier.


Well, he did post in the O-Scale forum, that should offer a clue.  I never heard of Marx HO anyway...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, he did post in the O-Scale forum, that should offer a clue.  I never heard of Marx HO anyway...


When your replying to some ones thread unless you go back and look you don't know where it is posted. 

Who knows, maybe he has HO and asked in the O forum?

It would make it a whole lot easier if they stated a scale/gauge in the post.

Yes Marx had some HO.


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

The Marx 2002 is an O gauge diesel. I would think most people familiar with O gauge would know that. Huge hint it's O is when the thread is started on the O gauge forum. 

A Marx 2002 isn't a particularly valuable piece. $75 - $100 for a really terrific example, less if the train is worn or damaged. Average price is in the $30-$50 range.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lionellines said:


> The Marx 2002 is an O gauge diesel. I would think most people familiar with O gauge would know that. Huge hint it's O is when the thread is started on the O gauge forum.
> 
> A Marx 2002 isn't a particularly valuable piece. $75 - $100 for a really terrific example, less if the train is worn or damaged. Average price is in the $30-$50 range.



That was already said, huge hint O gauge forum.
Maybe most people familiar with O gauge, might not know much about Marx?

Not everyone is as perfect as you.:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

big ed said:


> Not everyone is as perfect as you.:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:


You got that right.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Play nice guys. :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll echo John's comment with my Mod hat on. Play nicely, please.

TJ


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

I answered the OP's question regarding the value of his Marx 2002 -Something no one else did. I consider that to be playing nice.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

lionellines said:


> I answered the OP's question regarding the value of his Marx 2002 -Something no one else did. I consider that to be playing nice.


I suspect your sarcastic answer to Ed was somewhat uncalled for, especially since the same thing had been mentioned by me a day earlier.


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

Whatever...I answered the OP's question when no one else did.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought we been through this Marx _ _ _ _ before.

Why the "heck" didn't he JUST ADD ON TO HIS OTHER POST?!

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=9310



Edit,
Then he asks 3 days ago and doesn't even come back?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

well if you look at his picture of it on the first page, it says its HO,just look at the front coupler,.......mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> well if you look at his picture of it on the first page, it says its HO,just look at the front coupler,.......mike


What picture?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think he was referring to my ebay link, which was (erroneously on my part) of an HO loco.

That said ...

Let's put an end to this. The loco in question (per Death's post) is O. That point has been now clarified, above. He's apparently m.i.a., so let's all move on, OK?

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Unsubscribed... moving on.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> I think he was referring to my ebay link, which was (erroneously on my part) of an HO loco.
> 
> That said ...
> 
> ...


Yes lets end it.

Next month there will be a new thread titled,
I have a Marx New Haven #2002 engine for sale.:laugh:


----------

